# Comment supprimer Search.installmac.com redirection?



## agathe44 (27 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour

Je m'aperçois depuis quelques jours que dans ma barre de recherche safari je suis redirigé vers bing (mais je vois apparaitre Search.installmac.com) alors que dans mes préférences mon moteur de recherche est GOOGLE...
J'ai l'impression que c'est un spyware 

Auriez-vous une solution pour le supprimer car j'ai déjà réinitialisé safari et ça n'a rien changé.

Je vous remercie


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2014)

Tu as fait une recherche dans le forum ou ce sujet est souvent évoqué, par exemple ici... http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/macinstall-tant-moteur-de-recherche-1231793.html ...et réinstallé Safari n'aura servi à rien.


----------



## agathe44 (27 Janvier 2014)

J'ai fait des recherches sur internet et j'ai trouvé ce lien : Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X

J'ai suivi les instructions et ça fonctionne !!! Merci quand même


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2014)

agathe44 a dit:


> J'ai fait des recherches sur internet et j'ai trouvé ce lien : Remove Search.InstallMac.com from Safari MAC OS X
> 
> J'ai suivi les instructions et ça fonctionne !!! Merci quand même



C'est la même chose que la réponse #3 du lien que je te cite ici.

Si c'est bon pour toi, reviens au début de ton message et dans Outils de la discussion, passe-le en RESOLU. Ca aidera les autres.


----------

